# Goldfish



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

My sister has a gold fish. She got it as a feeder fish and has had it long enough for it to become about 4 inches long. She thought it was lonely so she got it a second gold fish. I told her that she should probably get it a bigger aquarium since she had them both in a 10 gallon. Fortunately, she had a 20 gallon she was using for 2 hermit crabs, so we switched the aquariums about a week ago. The other day I asked her how often she changes the water in the aquarium, and she says about every 3-5 weeks (she didn't know when the last time she did it was). I helped her do a 50% water change and I dechlorinated it with Stress Coat+ (by API).

After that I suggested I test her water with my Master Test Kit. Here is what I got.

PH: 7.2
Nitrite: 1.0
Ammonia: 0
Nitrate: 20

The Nitrite and Nitrate levels seem pretty high to me. I think the ammonia test could be misleading, since I used the Stress Coat+ which advertises that it removes ammonia. 

What should we think of these numbers. She has had the aquarium for a long time, and when we switched to a bigger aquarium, we kept all the water and gravel from the old one (so I don't think it started to cycle again). Any suggestions about what to do?


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

Size wise i really wouldnt know. but u need to do more WC's to bring the Nitrite down to 0. you might have kicked off a mini cycle with the switch.. not really sure about it though.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

OK I'll help her change the water again. I will keep an eye on this aquarium. Good thing she has goldfish. She may have killed another fish. She had the idea, that as long as the water was clear, she didn't have to change it.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

WC of 5% everyday, 10% every other day, or 20% every week, or 30% every other week. take your pick of which one you want to do and stick with it. Personally I'm a 10% every other day.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

i do 50% weekly.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

OH BIG QUESTION!!! what kinda filteration does she have running on that tank?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

The 20i version of this 

http://www.petco.com/product/12460/Tetra-Whisper-Internal-Power-Filters.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753028


----------

